# Looking for a good ranch gun



## griffman (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello from the New Mexico desert! Looking to start carrying a handgun, attend classes and such. Of course my number one priority is to find a gun that fits me and that I shoot well, but specifically I am looking for something that will be reliable and hardy. I live in the desert and this thing is going to need to function for me in dust storms and freezing snowstorms. My old man was with the USBP back in the day and tells me to go get myself a revolver. What do you all think?
I hear Glocks are as reliable as revolvers. Are SIGs reliable? I hear they're a little more maintenance dependent, but I've never been the kind of guy who doesn't clean his guns. Border Patrol is now using the HK P2000, but they've been having some issues with mechanical failures and breakages so I don't know... maybe that's inevitable.
Haha the list goes on forever. So I am going to go with what works best for me. But give me some guidance! Let me know where to start. Revolver? Glock? SIG? Other? 
Remember, rugged reliability is my number one concern.
Thanks!

PS Maybe when we've settled this once and for all we can figure out which round to shoot in it!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

as the gun is to be a ranch gun and not a ccw i would without a doubt listen to dad.... good solid wheel gun... .357mag 586 maybe , 4-6 barrel


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

from what i understand sig's are about as reliable as they come, but no personal experience myself, but i have to agree with the ted once again a 357 is an awesome caliber and will take care of most varments(creepers) with a good placed shot, as the hollowpoints are devastating in 357. either way good luck with your choice get hands on first to see what feels best to you and shoot as many as you can to familiarize yourself with recoil, weight, sights, and target aquisation


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ruger mini-14 ranch rifle, glock 10mm as backup. Covered on the ranch.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

Um extreme firepower huh? He might want to add the grenade launcher to a m4 as back-up in case the armor carrier is in the shop lol 10mms seem alil unnecessary to me but that is just me but from what lil I know about the mini 14 id suggest an ar-15 as the ruger seems to lack the spunk and accuracy of a well built ar frame. Just my 2 cents


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

*Ranch gun*










First favorite ranch gun the Rossi Ranch Hand










Just going with a theme now. It's the Olympic Arms Westerner

I don't think you could go wrong with a revolver my Grandpa loves his Ruger 357, and my uncles ruger 44mag is quite intimidating.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I'd like to mention that my husband has never been a ranch-hand of any sort. He's basing his opinion off of advertisements and general "coolness". Just a heads up. :smt082


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

45Sidekick said:


> Um extreme firepower huh? He might want to add the grenade launcher to a m4 as back-up in case the armor carrier is in the shop lol 10mms seem alil unnecessary to me but that is just me but from what lil I know about the mini 14 id suggest an ar-15 as the ruger seems to lack the spunk and accuracy of a well built ar frame. Just my 2 cents


Well, maybe, but a glock 10mm is a great hunting and self defense cartridge for more than two legged critters that may show up at the ranch. Actually, the latest model mini-14's with the tappered barrels aren't bad. Granted, you won't get the accuracy out of the mini as you would a good shooting ar. I have an older one with an accustrut attached and I shoot 1 to 2 moa at a 100 all day long, besides, no ar will run against the mini as far as reliability in dusty conditions and being able to digest anything you feed it. The mini is based on the M-14 action which is a robust action and more reliable under adverse conditions than the ar's in my opinion.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

A Sig P226 is as reliable as they come.....Navy Seals use it .....Ruger Ranch mini 14 and Pistols (revolvers).... S&W ...Revolvers all are solid choices...JJ


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Did you ever find what you were looking for?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

denner said:


> Ruger mini-14 ranch rifle, glock 10mm as backup. Covered on the ranch.


That would work.:buttkick:


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I live in Az and the dirt here is very hard on any gun. When I am in the back country I carry either my SIG P220 in 45 ACP or my Glock 22. These are not primary weapons but the ones that I have on 24/7. My primary weapon is a scout rifle. it's a bolt gun based on the weatherby vanguard with a shortened barrel. It's very light, proven reliable, and in 30-06 it's powerful enough and accurate enough to engage targets out to 400 yards with the ghost ring. A pistol is something you have with you at all times and can work while wearing it. If you expect trouble a good rifle needs to be in the mix for sure. Living on the border I would be very reluctant to bet my life on a pistol when any adversary will surely be armed with a long gun.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Lived and worked in Arizona up near four corners for a bit over 10 years. When the job took me out in the desert ( 3 to 4 months each year) I most often carried a S&W model 65 with a 4 inch barrel in a thumb break holster on the belt hanging out in the elements never had any problems with it. Did have to detail clean in side and out 1-2 times a year but that was me not because of functional problems.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

All of the brands you described are fantastic for your ranch gun.

Even the HKs, they are made for very rough terrain, I can't imagine the P2000 having alot of problems. That said I think theres brands that are better to buy then others. A glock is also very resistant and much lighter (cheaper) then HK and Sigs which would IMO be better for carrying around all the time on the ranch. You could get it chambered it 10mm maybe even.

As for the revolver issue, I prefer semi-autos to revolvers, i would still say go for a semi auto, thats just the guns we use now man. Why have 6 shots when you can have sometimes 10+ more rounds with that 6


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I carried S&W model 28 revolvers for years and had no problems with them. The thing I really like about the Glocks is that you can strip them down to nothing in minutes with a little Glock tool (basically a punch) and clean them. They are ridiculously easy to repair too and light. A heavy pistol on my hip all day hurts my back as I've gotten older and the Glock is what I carry usually. In 357 SIG it matches the model 28 (.357 mag) in power and accuracy. A Glock with a Zev spring kit and 3.5 pound connector is a good deal.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Find a range that will let you rent different guns and find what you shoot best then go from there. Revolvers have held up for many years. and are easy to maintain.


----------



## wbfos (Feb 12, 2013)

Ranch gun I'd go with a wheel gun / lever gun combo match a nice .357 revolver with a lerver action rifle in the same caliber that way say you want to go out for a few days you can take your rifle and handgun and only one type of ammo... (to bad i cant afford a Magnum Reaserch BFR in 30-30 to match my model 94)


----------



## SlipperyPete (Jan 11, 2013)

Is a 9mm JHP totally out of the question here given the needs? Just thinking Beretta 92fs M9A1. Magazines have sand resistant coating. 90-two comes in a 40


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

S&W .357 for me.

"I want to be a cowboy, Baby!" :smt071


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Back in the day the usbp carried Ruger SS Speed Six, 4 inch. Loved the gun and bought one for my personal collection later one.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

For use in the outdoors, I'd consider a polymer framed semi-auto. They tend to be lighter, more foul weather friendly, and less prone to malfunction if dirty. 

And.....I'd stick with at least a .40 S&W or a .45 acp.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

here on my ranch i carry a S&W Mdl 28-2, 4" and it has served me well. i also keep a Winchester Mdl 94 handy as well for larger targets.

now if i was down along the border and could be confronted with a different breed of "coyote" i would more likely choose to carry my Glock 22 with a full stocked AKM as a backup. both of those would serve one well in such a harsh environment.

but that's just me. ;-)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

denner said:


> Ruger mini-14 ranch rifle, glock 10mm as backup. Covered on the ranch.


I had a "mini 14" twenty five years ago. What a great gun, just called the guy yesterday that I sold it too. I wanted to buy it back,lol.


----------

